# Cernax Hosting - Specials, Discounts, $50 Google Adwords Credit!



## Chase (Apr 30, 2005)

*1) The owner*
*Ankit Gupta* is the owner of Cernax.com, a unique web hosting company. He's been doing IT work since the late 90's. When he started Cernax, he decided it would be a business run around customer service, reliability, uptime, and affordable prices.

*2) More Information*
a) Server Specs
Dual Xeon 2.8GHz CPUs, 1-2GB ECC RAM, Raid 1 Hard Drives and a Backup drive, 99.5% Uptime Guarantee

b) Network Information
I could explain all this myself, but you can just go to his website, www.cernax.com, and take a look yourself

*3) Plans*
Here are two plans he has right now, one is a special for this month taken directly from http://www.cernax.com:



> _Standard_
> 100 MB Space
> 1500 MB Bandwidth per Month (1.5GB)
> 4 POP3 E-mail Accounts
> ...


There are other plans on the site too if you need more space. All the plans come with a *10 Day Money Back Guarantee* and a *99.5% Uptime Guarantee.*

*4) Why Cernax?*
Cernax uses Raid 1 setups so everything you upload is automatically mirrored onto another hard drive. This way, if a hard drive ever fails, the server will keep running off of the other drive. Besides the mirror hard drive, they keep nightly/weekly/monthly backups.

*5) Specials*
If you go here: http://cernax.net/topic.php?id=8, you'll see a $50 Google Adwords link. If you go to google.com and search for something, on the right side you'll see sponsored listings, that's what this is for. There is also a 20% TemplateMonster discount on the forum. Keep in mind the forum was very recently started and so activity is slow, however he has been in business quite some time.

*6) How To Get Started*
To get started, you'll first need a domain name. I reccomend namecheap, .info domains are only $2.88. Once you have that, you can order a hosting account and follow the instructions here: http://www.helpdesk.cernax.com/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=2

*Contact:* You can contact Ankit directly at ankit@cernax.com. If you're going on the Expanded plan, e-mail him and he can probably get you a nice deal! If you're going on a monthly plan, you can probably get a free domain name


----------



## AgaBoogaBoo (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys 

If you have any questions, feel free to post here or e-mail me at ankit@cernax.com, I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## AgaBoogaBoo (May 4, 2005)

*Update:* Due to requests from customers, price has DROPPED to $15/year, this is for a LIMITED time only!


----------

